# Security firm employee killed by Canadian convoy in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Apr 4, 2008)

RIP. 



> *Security firm employee killed by Canadian convoy in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Thursday, April  3, 2008 |  2:35 PM ET   Comments62Recommend58*
> 
> ...


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 4, 2008)

RIP

Prayers out to the injured and the loved ones of injured/killed.

These kind of incidents are truly tragic.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 4, 2008)

Sad, but the warnings/roe apply to private security firms too.


----------



## 104TN (Apr 4, 2008)

2nd time happening with this co...sounds like they're not learning.


----------

